# Dancing the Evening Away.



## Le Chevalier (Jul 26, 2011)

Simple question this time. Does anyone here believe in Ballroom Dancing anymore? I'm referring to dancing to Brahm's hunarian dances for example, not that dancing with the stars nonsense. Me and my circle of friends find such evenings quite magical, but we're all classical trained musicians - are we crazy or do other people enjoy such events?


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

people should enjoy. just not for me.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

One more vote for Society Balls.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I can waltz. I would enjoy the opportunity to learn to fox-trot or two-step.

My first four years in Atlanta were spent in the same building where Arthur Murray had his first dance studio as a college student. None of that magical aura managed to rub off on me.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

Phileas Fogg said:


> One more vote for Society Balls.
> Yours,
> 
> Phileas Fogg


Make that two votes!

Persephone (who is currently on holiday on Bermuda, where there are no society balls)


----------



## GarrishTweed (Jul 25, 2012)

What about break dancing?


----------

